# صور من وسط أرض مصر لدير السيدة العذراء (المحرق)



## mansor1_2000 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد يكون معنا جميعا
في ذلك اليوم يكون للرب مذبح في وسط أرض مصر 
هكذا نطق أشعياء النبي 19:19
في احد الزيارات للدير المحرق حدثنا احد الاباء عن تاريخ الديرالذي يرجع الى القرن الاول الميلاد وخاصة الكنيسة الآثرية فهي البيت القديم الذي سكنتة العائلة المقدس في اثناء هروبها لارض مصر وهي التى دشنها السيد المسيح بيدية الطاهرتين وهي التي تنبا عنها أشعياء فهي تعتبر في وسط أرض مصر حقيقتا 
ولكم اخوتي احضرت 
مجموعة صور لدير السيدة العذراء الشهير بالمحرق
اتمني انها تنول اعجابكم​


----------



## candy shop (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من وسط أرض مصر لدير السيدة العذراء (المحرق)*

صور رائعه جدا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من وسط أرض مصر لدير السيدة العذراء (المحرق)*

*شكراأختي العزيزة w_candyshop_s لمرورك وتشجيعك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## emememmmm (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من وسط أرض مصر لدير السيدة العذراء (المحرق)*

*صور جميلة يا أخ منصور 2000 *
*ربنا يبارك تعبك*
:new5::big29::new5:​


----------



## بنت الفادى (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من وسط أرض مصر لدير السيدة العذراء (المحرق)*

رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروعه
جميله جدا
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## eman88 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من وسط أرض مصر لدير السيدة العذراء (المحرق)*

_*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو اشي بجنن صور ولا بالخيال روعة جنة الله يزيد ويبارك شكرا على الصور الي بتفتح النفس*_:smil12:


----------



## mansor1_2000 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من وسط أرض مصر لدير السيدة العذراء (المحرق)*



بنت الفادى قال:


> رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروعه
> 
> جميله جدا
> 
> تسلم ايدك​


*شكرا مرورك أختى بنت الفادى*
*وياريت بلاش كلمة تسلم ايدك تقولي يبارك في ايدك*
*ربنا يبارك في حياتك اختى العزيزه*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من وسط أرض مصر لدير السيدة العذراء (المحرق)*



emememmmm قال:


> *صور جميلة يا أخ منصور 2000 *
> 
> *ربنا يبارك تعبك*
> 
> :new5::big29::new5:​


*شكرا مرورك اخى العزيز *
* ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من وسط أرض مصر لدير السيدة العذراء (المحرق)*



eman88 قال:


> *وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو اشي بجنن صور ولا بالخيال روعة جنة الله يزيد ويبارك شكرا على الصور الي بتفتح النفس*:smil12:


*شكرا مرورك اختى العزيزة eman88 *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## elol201030 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الصور الجميلة


----------



## mansor1_2000 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

elol201030 قال:


> شكرا على الصور الجميلة


 
*شكرا *elol مشاركتك
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## twety (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*حلووووووووين كلهم*
*بس كنت عاوزة صورة الهيكل اللى فى الاثريه*

**


----------



## twety (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا كتييييييييير *
*صورة الهيكل جميله *
*ميرسى *


----------



## vetaa (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*سبحان الله بالصدفه انا رايحه دلوقتى*
*والصور دى حديثه كمان*
*لان الدير كان فى تجديدات الفتره الاخيره*

*شكرا ليييك*
*وبركة الدير وام النور تكون معانا كلنا*


----------



## mansor1_2000 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *حلووووووووين كلهم*
> *بس كنت عاوزة صورة الهيكل اللى فى الاثريه*
> 
> **


*أختى وبنت بلدى توتى أهلا ومرحبا نورتى الموضوع يا أفندم*
*عندى أكثر من صورة للمذبح الاثرى ولكن مش عارف ارفعهم على الموقع*
*باذن الله فى اقرب فرصة ارفعهم وتشوفيهم *
*شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *سبحان الله بالصدفه انا رايحه دلوقتى*
> *والصور دى حديثه كمان*
> *لان الدير كان فى تجديدات الفتره الاخيره*
> 
> ...


 
*أختى وبنت بلدى فيتا أهلا وسهلا نورتى الموضوع يا افندم*
*اية البركة العظيمة دى فى يوم واحد الاختان توتى وفيتا فى موضوعى يا أهلا يا أهلا*
*مادام أنت رايحة الدير احملك امانة انك تذكرينى فى صلواتك امام المذبح الاثرى الذى دشنة السيد المسيح بيدية الطاهرتين*
*ويقال ان كل صلاة وطلبة تقدم امام هذا المذبح يستجيب لها رب المجد بشفاعة السيدة العذراء مريم*
*شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*الاخت العزيزة twety اليك ماطلبتى من صور للمذبح الاثرى*
*



*































​


----------



## vetaa (5 نوفمبر 2008)

mansor1_2000 قال:


> *أختى وبنت بلدى فيتا أهلا وسهلا نورتى الموضوع يا افندم*
> 
> *اية البركة العظيمة دى فى يوم واحد الاختان توتى وفيتا فى موضوعى يا أهلا يا أهلا*
> *مادام أنت رايحة الدير احملك امانة انك تذكرينى فى صلواتك امام المذبح الاثرى الذى دشنة السيد المسيح بيدية الطاهرتين*
> ...


 

اهلا بحضرتك منور
وحصل طبعا انى صلتلك
وفعلا بيقول الطلبه مستجابة وفق اراده ربنا طبعا فى المذبح الجميل ده
وحصلت معاايا كتير الحمدلله

وشكرا على الصور الجميلة


----------



## mansor1_2000 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> اهلا بحضرتك منور
> وحصل طبعا انى صلتلك
> وفعلا بيقول الطلبه مستجابة وفق اراده ربنا طبعا فى المذبح الجميل ده
> وحصلت معاايا كتير الحمدلله
> ...


 
*أشكرك أختى العزيزة وتعيشى وتزورى*
* وشكرا على صلواتك من أجلى ومن أجل المنتدى وكل من به*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## بحبك يا رب (6 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى اووووووووى


----------



## mansor1_2000 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

بحبك يا رب قال:


> ميرسى اووووووووى


 

*شكرا أخى العزيز بحبك يا رب على مرورك ومشاركتك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## michael33 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي علي الصور  بجد روووووووووووووووووووووووووعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 نوفمبر 2008)

حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووين اوى الصور​


----------



## botros_22 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك
​


----------



## gorg_star (18 نوفمبر 2008)

صور روعة شكرا ليك ربنا يباركك


----------



## ايرينى جورج (19 نوفمبر 2008)

صور جميلاة جدا نرجو ان يكون هناك المزيد من صور الاديرو بمصر وغيرها ويمكن ان نقترح تثبتهم لمعرفة مدى جمال كنيستنا واديرتنالاننا ممكن ان نكون فى هذة الاديرة ولكن لم نستطع ان نلتقط مثل هذة الصور الرائعة مهما الواحد صورها علشان ياخدها للزكرى عمرها ماهتكون بالجمال دة


----------



## mansor1_2000 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

michael33 قال:


> ميرسي علي الصور بجد روووووووووووووووووووووووووعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


 

*شكرا أخى العزيز مرورك ومشاركتك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووين اوى الصور​


 
*شكرا أختى العزيزة مرورك ومشاركتك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

gewly قال:


> شكرا لك​


 
*شكرا أخى العزيز مرورك ومشاركتك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

gorg_star قال:


> صور روعة شكرا ليك ربنا يباركك


 
*شكرا أخى العزيز مرورك ومشاركتك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ايرينى جورج قال:


> صور جميلاة جدا نرجو ان يكون هناك المزيد من صور الاديرو بمصر وغيرها ويمكن ان نقترح تثبتهم لمعرفة مدى جمال كنيستنا واديرتنالاننا ممكن ان نكون فى هذة الاديرة ولكن لم نستطع ان نلتقط مثل هذة الصور الرائعة مهما الواحد صورها علشان ياخدها للزكرى عمرها ماهتكون بالجمال دة


 
*شكرا أختى العزيزة ايرينى على مرورك ومشاركتك*
*واتمنى ان يثبت موضوع باسم الاديرة القبطية ويكون موضوع متجدد لكل الاعضاء يضيفوا بما فى جعبتهم من صور تخص الاديرة القبطية *
*شكرا اختى ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------

